# Automatische Weiterleitung abhängig von url



## Bombi (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

hab' mal eine kurze Frage und weiss auch nicht, ob das hier das richtige Forum ist. Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Internetadresse:  http://www.test.de

und 2 weiter Alias-Domänen: http://www.test-alias1.de & http://www.test-alias2.de

Jetzt möchte ich abhängig von der URL auf verschiedene Bereiche meiner Homepage springen. Also angenommen ich habe eine private Homepage, eine gschäftliche und eine vom Sportverein. Wenn ich jetzt http://www.test.de eingebe möchte ich auf den geschäftlichen Bereich, bei http://www.test-alias1.de auf den sportlichen......

Ich müßte also irgendwie die URL auslesen ! Geht das ? Wenn ja wie ?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet

Danke und Tschüß

Bombi


----------



## Sven Petruschke (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

Du kannst doch das Weiterleitungsziel Deiner drei URLs unabhängig voneinander konfigurieren, so dass sie auf die verschiedenen Bereiche springen.

mfg, snuu


----------



## danube (3. Juni 2003)

folgendes in deine httpd.conf eintragen:
<VirtualHost test.de>
ServerName http://www.test.de
ServerAdmin webmaster@test.de
TransferLog /usr/home/test.de/logs/access.log
DocumentRoot /usr/home/test.de/htdocs
</VirtualHost>

...und apache neu starten. 
die zeile "DocumentRoot /usr/home/test.de/htdocs" ist am wichtigsten. sie gibt an in welches verzeichnis der besucher von "test.de" umgeleitet werden soll....


----------

